# i have a critter nation double cage



## Cjmorris27 (Apr 8, 2017)

they have trays ,any safe effective ideas on wrapping a little bit of the cage surround to keep some of the bedding in, I was thinking of using cardboard


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

You can order custom pans from Bass http://www.bassequipment.com/foundations/store/scresults.asp?category=230*Cage_Pans
You can also go to home depot, a lot of people buy their plastic concrete mixing tubs they have there which fit perfectly once you cut a bit off the rim or something like that.
I think cardboard wouldn't be sturdy, it'd get chewed and dragged into the cage, and worst it would smell very bad once it got soaked in urine.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't use cardboard you will have to take it off and add new every week and it will get gross and chewed on.

The pans Coffeebean linked are great.

I recently just decided to use the cement mixing tubs from Home Depot & OMG I LOVE them. They are super cheap less than $15 each. You do have to trim a small bit off. Along one edge there is a 3 ring hole, trim right to that. Someone suggested to me to use a utility knife but it was too thick for me to do that. I just cut it off with wire cutters lmao. But it worked. I'm not strong or handy and I did it. Not super fun but I did it for two bins easily enough.

I love these because they are the perfect height, very easy to clean.

It is the large, I think 21 gallons size.


----------



## Cjmorris27 (Apr 8, 2017)

you misunderstand.lol.I have bins and Im downsizing and already switching to mixing pans,but I have a critter nation cag that I love just want to find viable ways to reduce messes.lol


----------



## Cjmorris27 (Apr 8, 2017)

sn.that's a pic I got before I got it ,I have cleaned it and put bedding and my pets in it.lol


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

No the bins go inside the critter nation like this (not mine)


----------



## Cjmorris27 (Apr 8, 2017)

ahhh


----------



## Cjmorris27 (Apr 8, 2017)

I found this on the critternation site,they make replacement pants galvanized and stainless steel,which I plan on getting stainless steel,but not through them,ill get them custom made at my local metal shop in town for a fraction of the cost


----------

